# LINUX -- Mint Box vs VMware etc.



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2015)

Is anyone using linux and if so how are you running it? I've had it with Windows once and for all, and am going to replace my Windows based PC with a Mac, but I also am intrigued with linux. I'm not sure I understand enough about it to ask questions that are technically correct but I'll try.

Is there an advantage to running linux on my existing PC via VMware? I realize it lets me dip my foot in the linux water while still keeping my Windows OS, but part of the reason I want to get rid of this machine is because it's been shutting offline suddenly several times a week without being prompted to. So when I sit down to the computer I see it is off and when I start it up I get the "Windows recovered from an unexpected shutdown...." which is a BS way to say "There was a system screw up" . Anyway I babble . . . I'm not sure if it's a hardware or software problem doing that but it's annoying as hell. 

The Mint Box 2 looks really appealing to me, but I can't find anywhere that spells out for a computer dummy like me, how it compares to my current Windows OS in features e.g. what linux can and can't do vs Win OS?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 7, 2015)

IMO, Linux is geared more towards programmers and such. While it's come a long way in recent years, there aren't a lot of programs available for linux. I've used Ubuntu and Kubuntu at work some, never cared much for them since everything was so different than I'm used to. A fresh OS install on your PC may resolve some of those issues though. I'm sure you know that running linux in a virtual environment won't solve the issues with the machine shutting down, since it's booted in to windows. You could set up a dual boot to either linux or windows, so that you choose the OS when you start the machine up if you wanted a more stable platform, but still the ability to run a windows program here and there. Of course, you could also run windows through bootcamp or parallels on your mac once you get it. May have not even addressed your question at all, just rambling I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 7, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Is anyone using linux and if so how are you running it? I've had it with Windows once and for all, and am going to replace my Windows based PC with a Mac, but I also am intrigued with linux. I'm not sure I understand enough about it to ask questions that are technically correct but I'll try.
> 
> Is there an advantage to running linux on my existing PC via VMware? I realize it lets me dip my foot in the linux water while still keeping my Windows OS, but part of the reason I want to get rid of this machine is because it's been shutting offline suddenly several times a week without being prompted to. So when I sit down to the computer I see it is off and when I start it up I get the "Windows recovered from an unexpected shutdown...." which is a BS way to say "There was a system screw up" . Anyway I babble . . . I'm not sure if it's a hardware or software problem doing that but it's annoying as hell.
> 
> The Mint Box 2 looks really appealing to me, but I can't find anywhere that spells out for a computer dummy like me, how it compares to my current Windows OS in features e.g. what linux can and can't do vs Win OS?


I am probably the last guy on the planet you would expect this response from, But I do use linux on my desktop machine and have been saddled with windows on laptop for less than stellar reasons. A common misconception is you need to be some sort of guru or programmer type dude. IT simply is not true. Immediate start up and command response. I run LUBUNTU which is the light variety.
Stellar performance, 720 megs start up usage and no virus software needed-thats the best part, any time any where an executable file wants in the software asks for your permission. I would try it on one of your PCs . As far as duel startup with windows also, I found that to be too much of a hassel. Call me if ya want to cl

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2015)

Cliff how are you running it? I'm thinking about getting a mintbox mini just to try it out, but the vmware seems like a no brainer even before that as a trial.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Oct 7, 2015)

LUBUNTU is a small version of Mint. I dont need all the heavy version . I just use for image transfer to gallery biz -email and WP application. I tried to use windows and mint on a duel startup situation but quick chose to run it as a stand alone startup. I am not even smart enough to explain it any better . I just know it works great and runs circles around any windows i have ever used. It acually files stuff in a logical and orderly fashion, unlike windows. Windows was patched beyond repair - it cant even remember where it put stuff - which is why it is so slow to do what it is told and when it is confused it just tell you that you are the problem! Back up your files and give it a whirl. I am not computer literate enough to say much more Only issue i had ever was a startup thing related to my system password , and i just had to go into the root menu to fix it. Made me think a bit though This stuff is no brainer kev. Just remember they aint windows and dont wanna be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

@Kevin, what do you hope to get out of VMWare that you would opt for paying the price? If you want dual boot options you can do it without VMWare. There are at least 3 or 4 bootloaders that will boot whatever OS you want and are pretty easy to configure without paying the VMWare tax. That said, VMWare makes pretty decent products so I'm not trying to deter you from that except the cost factor. If you want to continue running windows programs (that don't have alternatives available for linux) but don't want to dual boot you can use any number of emulators to do that. Some work better than others.

For standard desktop use like managing the forum, browsing internet, doing word processing, spreadsheets, and some accounting stuff, just about any flavor of linux designed for "desktop users" will be fine out of the box. Ubuntu (and it's variants) are all easy to install, can be from a DVD or thumb drive so you can see what you like and don't like without actually installing it, and will provide a very similar desktop experience to what you're used to with Win7 or older. You can even keep more or less the same look and feel. I don't have any touch screen devices that I've tested linux on so I'm not sure how well they interface with touch screens at this point so replacing windows 8 or 10 is unknown territory for me.

I haven't run Mint in probably 5 or 6 years but I've heard it has come a long way in that time. It's also the currently popular distro being used for doing "home theater" stuff these days, if I remember correctly.

The real question is whether or not you have any "must have" applications/software that you can't live without on your computer and seeing how well linux or a virtual machine will support that.


----------

